# Calzone thing



## benjaminr (Oct 3, 2009)

Well I had seen awhile ago that someone had done this so I thought maybe it would make me not feel as bad about eating just pure meat and other greasy crap and you know what. IT DID! 



This is baby portabella, onion, garlic, and jalapenos.




Added artichoke hearts




Cream cheese and beer cheddar! Oh and a little slice of artichoke heart


















The end, it was Delicious!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 3, 2009)

The Fattie/Calzone Looks Great... So do the ABTs...


----------



## fire it up (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks great Benjamin, I laughed when you said you made a fattie to make yourself feel better 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Though how could you not feel good while smoking a fattie?

Great ABTs too, I like the way you cut the small portion off then recapped.


----------



## rivet (Oct 3, 2009)

congratulations on eatin' healthy! I'm with you on that diet!


----------



## benjaminr (Oct 4, 2009)

I ALWAYS feel good while smoking a fattie!

I know its awesome its like completely back arsewards logic but its fun with the health issue lol. 

Yes the fattie was great, i forgot to mention I also had horse radish in it which added a kick.

With the ABT I like to only take a slice off the top and carve the rest out and then top it off again. That way I dont waste anything they were delish! The artichoke heart really zipped them up.


----------



## nate_46 (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks very good. Points for the ABT on a cracker idea. It would make a great Hors D'oeuvre (sp.?). I can imagine making like 20 of them and once smoked cut them into three pieces and placing them on crackers. Never thought of it until I saw yours!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 4, 2009)

Now thats good looking fattie there Benjamin I like the Abt's with all tht cheese too and he no bacon that one lose it for me. We got to have some pig here. But in all you did a good job.


----------



## got14u (Oct 4, 2009)

good lookin fattie...I have got to do one of these with the wrap. make me think I haven't done a fattie in awhile either...I better get on it...thanks for posting


----------



## benjaminr (Oct 4, 2009)

I will admit I did forget the bacon! BUT I figured that the crust wrap would be a little better. All in all it was amazing. The quote of my from a vegetarian friend of mine (I have been slowly turning her into liking meat again) said AND I QUOTE

"you cant even taste the torcher!"

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA awesome!


----------



## ellymae (Oct 4, 2009)

WHAT??????????? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




OK - all in all it looks great... next time - don't forget the bacon!


----------



## pignit (Oct 4, 2009)

Great idea with the lid on the jalapenos. I usually stick those little tops in a bag with the cheese and it flavors it really nice. I'm gonna do the lid thing next time and I'm gonna use bacon. Shweeeeet!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 4, 2009)

OHHH this takes a fattie to a new level - I am so there to play with this one


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 5, 2009)

nice Qview great pics


----------



## jlmacc (Oct 5, 2009)

Fattie looks awsome!Nothing like a fatty and a shot or 6 of Jager,seen the machine in the background


----------



## nozzleman (Oct 5, 2009)

What kind of bread was that you wrapped it up in?


----------



## benjaminr (Oct 5, 2009)

It was just Pillsbury pizza dough the kind in the exploding tube. Or peal and pop what have you.

Im glad you all enjoy I know I had fun making it and eating it. So did my friends!


----------



## calis (Oct 6, 2009)

I was waiting to find out what in the world you were going to do with the Tang.


----------



## benjaminr (Oct 6, 2009)

OH AHAHAHA! I made a glass and drank it. But perhaps I should do something with it?!?!?!?


----------



## jdsmith (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty sure this will be next fatty!  What kind of meat did you use?  And what was the temp/time baking the dough?


----------



## jerseyhunter (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks great,  Looks like you used Purdue Italian sausage, am I close?


----------



## benjaminr (Oct 8, 2009)

kind of, it was chorizo i like a little extra kick to mine. And the temp/bake time for the dough was as posted on the container, 425 in the oven for aprox. 20 mins. I just kept an eye on it until it was done looking. 

Pretty simple and it was delish!


----------



## blue (Oct 8, 2009)

That is an awesome creation.
Thanks


----------

